# Shimano Bailess



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

New models are going to hit the shelves next week. Especially designed for the saltwater.

The newly redesigned SPHEROS FB and SARGOSA.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

you got any info im about to place a order directly with shimano and am intested very intrested in a bailless model


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

That'll sell really well over here in the panhandle.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I've always wondered how a bailless reel would be to fish. I like the Van Staal's, but I can't justify that price. Any idea how much the Shimano's are going to run?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Probably around $100, that's what I'm guessing. The Spheros run about that right now.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm going to end up with a ton of Shimano reels. I'm already looking at 2 Biomasters. Wife is going to kill me.


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

Ummmmmm.............Any of y'all want to explain what a Bailess reel is??? iv actually never heard of one.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

bailess reel
http://www.vanstaal.com/VSS_Reels.html


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

How is a bailess reel advantageous?


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

one less part to fail.
supposedly a strong bail/rotor when retrieving

but i find bailless a niche thing.
i like using reels with bails more for some reason.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

can u let us know where you found this info


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

If you manually close the bail when you cast then a bail-less spinner is for you. less weight and as said...1 less part to fail.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Nserch4Drum said:


> If you manually close the bail when you cast then a bail-less spinner is for you. less weight and as said...1 less part to fail.



I don't understand why someone would not manually close the bail. IMO., to not manually close the bail is inviting wind knots.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

saltandsand said:


> I don't understand why someone would not manually close the bail. IMO., to not manually close the bail is inviting wind knots.


True, but if I'm using mono I don't bother manually closing it. Haven't had any problems with knots that way either.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

saltandsand said:


> I don't understand why someone would not manually close the bail. IMO., to not manually close the bail is inviting wind knots.


They watch too much Rolland Martin / and or Bass Masters TV.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

It's a big thing here in the Panhandle, Penn 704 and 706z reels, as well as Van Staals. I think it gives them the ability to throw a bait faster but it's niche is for livebaiting kings and cobia.

I'm not convinced of the advantage enough to go out and buy a bailless reel.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

44 POUNDS of DRAG, first reel i saw that is USA market that has 40+ pounds of drag!!


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

i wished they made the handle aluminum....


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

How come they're only doing kits for the largest two sizes?


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

only bad thing with this reels are the weights...from 12ounces it jumped to 20ounces.
there should've been an inbetween weight range, like the twinpowers.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

HellRhaY said:


> 44 POUNDS of DRAG, first reel i saw that is USA market that has 40+ pounds of drag!!


Saw on another board where a guy claimed the Okuma VSystem and Salina both had a 99 lb max drag in the 65 & 80 sizes. Seemed a bit far fetched to me until someone posted this link..

http://okumafishingforums.com/showthread.php?t=445

Even with that, it was still hard to believe so i went down the street to the tackle shop and picked up a VSystem on display. Tightend down the drag and tried to turn the spool with my hands...couldnt do it.

That being said, just because a reel has an insanely high max drag doesnt mean it's a good reel overall. Personally i think those VSystems (and most okumas) feel plastic and cheap.

Definitely cant wait to play around with the new Spheros and Saragosa though.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Shimano Saragosa


Meet









Tony Siragusa

350lbs of drag shredding dead weight! 

What you gonna do when the 6'3" "Goose" comes rolling over you???!!! _**insert muscle flex here**_


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

There ain't a man alive that could fish with 44 pounds of drag, let alone 99.


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

The reason for cutting off the bail was in case it slapped shut from the momentum of the cast it whouldnt whip around and knock you out. Thats why I cut mine off back in the day.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

basstardo said:


> There ain't a man alive that could fish with 44 pounds of drag, let alone 99.


my brother and his friends uses 160# of drag. sometimes they lock up the drag on 180#,they fish for tuna and huge trevally.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

The standup system for fighting fish usually puts no more strain on an angler and fish than #50 lbs. I seriously doubt anyone could handle more than that, especially #180, no way.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

just ordered a Sargosa 18000 and there new tescata jigging rod well see how it goes, also ordered a 2500 stradic and teramar southeast inshore 7ft md rod


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

emanuel said:


> The standup system for fighting fish usually puts no more strain on an angler and fish than #50 lbs. I seriously doubt anyone could handle more than that, especially #180, no way.


Agreed. What kind of reel puts out 180# anyway?!  50#'s will flat wear you out if you do it wrong.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

im pretty sure you can use 180# on a boat reel.....

if the friggin rod was nailed and locked down onto the boat!!

honestly the line would break unless you using like 150+lb mono line. lol

using 100+ braid... would break your rod.


i really dont believe 44# on the surf is necessary. 25# will already handle everything with a big rod.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I have two Okuma VSystems and it hasn't crapped out on me yet. But the jury is still out on the reel. I'll update my review when it does break down. Still have 4 1/2 years of warranty left. 



uncdub13 said:


> Saw on another board where a guy claimed the Okuma VSystem and Salina both had a 99 lb max drag in the 65 & 80 sizes. Seemed a bit far fetched to me until someone posted this link..
> 
> http://okumafishingforums.com/showthread.php?t=445
> 
> ...


----------

